# Good setup?



## robo mantis (Mar 18, 2007)

Is this a good ground mantis setup?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2007)

This set-up is alright for desert pebble mantis. It will be good if you can ensure that the sand is neither chemically treated nor moist as this species spend all the time one ground and pretty hot and dry environment. Also have a heat source available.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok also can they get on the lid because the holes may be to big. If they are to big i will just put netting on it. I use that sand with my snake.


----------



## wuwu (Mar 18, 2007)

they can't climb, so you don't have to worry about that. most species of ground mantids can't climb.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 18, 2007)

good thanks guys


----------

